# Wishbone Ash in British Columbia 2018



## James (Jul 3, 2007)

Well, I'm stoked because Wishbone Ash is coming to BC this September (2018) - It looks like we'll be able to catch at least two of the shows (small theatres on Vancouver Island)
I came across them in the early 70's and have had the band on my radar ever since - all that awesome twin guitar work - 
Personally, I've been mostly a "weekend warrior/musician" (except for a few years in the 70's before responsibility was invented...and you could actually make a "living" of sorts, playing in bars in Western Canada) 

Now that i'm not so busy with music, I'm really enjoying re-visiting stuff that i was passionate about so long ago! 

And I know we're guitar players here, but check out Wishbone's current drummer Joe Crabtree- The guy is awesome - www.joecrabtree.com www.wishboneash.com


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Saw them at the Whisky in LA back in the late 70's. Great band. I didn't know they were still around. No Calgary date (yet) but thy are coming to Edmonton. Some weird stops on that tour eg. Sidney, BC. And skipping Kelowna but playing Vernon???


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Sneaky said:


> And skipping Kelowna but playing Vernon???


Vernon is more hippy/trendy, Kelowna is more fogey?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> Vernon is more hippy/trendy, Kelowna is more fogey?


More methy too, so I've heard. Wishbone Ash are clearly fogeys too. I doubt many people under 50 have ever heard of them.


----------



## Spike (May 31, 2008)

Vernon and Kelowna have about the same number of hippies. Kelowna is more trendy. Anywhere in the Okanagan has its' fogeys. Lots of people sell their big city homes and come here.

Methy? Unfortunately true. The BC government chose to put a methadone clinic/support centre here that probably should have gone to Kelowna. It draws a non-proportionate amount of users to our little city. 

Probably just scheduling that is bringing WA here. Both Kelowna and Penticton have venues like our Performing Arts Centre. Our's just must have been available when the band was. And classic rockers will be driving here from all over the valley to see the show. It's like one big city with a bit of a drive between neighbourhoods.


----------



## James (Jul 3, 2007)

Sneaky, yes you noticed the Sidney show too.....that's one of the shows we'll see - we live in Kelowna and will travel to see the Courtenay and Sidney shows - then they're in Vernon a few nites later - might just drive up after work to see that show too - The lone original member (and oldest) is 67, and this version of the band (i think) is particularly hot -


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Pilgrimage is my favourite album. Argus has its moments but they quickly devolved into just another bluesy rock band. 

Still cannot listen to 'Vas Dis' without running around the room  

TG


----------



## rwe333 (Feb 18, 2006)

Andy Powell keeping that band sounding awesome these days - jealous.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up. Never heard of these guys but may check them out. Lots of groups hitting Mary Winspear in Sidney. It’s our middle sized venue, although the Royal would be better.


----------



## pckpat (Aug 19, 2009)

Great band. I've played all their seventies output steadily since it was first released. I bought a 64 Thunderbird back in the seventies- mainly because of Martin Turner (plus Entwhistle, and Glenn Cornick). They were just as much pioneers of the twin lead harmony attack as the Allmans. Wish they were playing around SW Ontario, or even T.O.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

This is Andy's, not Martin's band, right? Andy's version sounds the best IMHO...


----------



## James (Jul 3, 2007)

Yes, definitely Andy's band - no question - such high caliber! (the 'new' drummer Joe Crabtree has been there for about 10 years now, and what a treat to see/hear him play) The current bass player (Bob Skeat) has been in the band 20 + years (longer than Martin Turner was!) And Andy's guitar partners are always first rate - Just lost 12 year member Muddy Manninen - replaced by a young English fellow named Mark Abrahams - Les Pauls, Strats - such a tone fest!


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

I’d never heard of them until I saw this post a couple weeks back. Tickets purchased!


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

_*Argus *_is perhaps one of the best albums of all time - all killer, no filler. Wish they were coming to SK, or even somewhere a tad closer than Sherwood Park, AB.


----------

